# صحي - ساعات العمل اللازمة لتركيب الأجهزة الصحية ( عملي )



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ساعت العمل و عدد العمال اللازم لتركيب الأجهزة الصحية ( من خلال ممارسة عملية )​ 


البيان التالي يوضح الزمن اللازم لتركيب كل جهاز وهي اقرب للنموذجية :

مرحاض غربي ( أفرنجي ) western water closet: 1.5 ساعة عمل ​
محبس طرد flush xalve : نصف ساعة عمل ​
حوض غسيل وجه COUNTER TOP LAVATORY كاونتر توب 3 ساعات​
الخلاط MIXER نصف ساعة ​
P-TRAP بيبة 20 دقيقة ​
MIRROR​


----------



## ابن العميد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شئ مفيد جدا جدا يا باشمهندس و يا ريت حضرتك تعمل الموضوع ده على كامل الاعمال الميكانيكيه فى مواقع التنفيذ عشان المقاولين الجدد يقدروا يستفيدوا بيها و تبقى مرجع ليهم عشان العمال ميضيعوهمش فى الوقت و ممكن بعد الانتهاء من كافه الاعمال نبقى نجمع المعدلات كلها فى ملف اكسل يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

لسه هنقبل ع المرحلة دى
ألف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## المنتسب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة ونتمنى المتابعة فى اكمال الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم
أثلج صدري اهتمام العمالقة ابن العميد و زانيتي و كافة الزملاء 
لم أكن أتوقع أن ينال الموضوع هذا الإهتمام
فأستعين بالله و أسأل الله التوفيق و أبحث في كل أوراقي ما يخص كل فرع عملت فيه مثل هذه البيانات ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا لمروركم الكريم
> أثلج صدري اهتمام العمالقة ابن العميد و زانيتي و كافة الزملاء
> لم أكن أتوقع أن ينال الموضوع هذا الإهتمام
> فأستعين بالله و أسأل الله التوفيق و أبحث في كل أوراقي ما يخص كل فرع عملت فيه مثل هذه البيانات ونسألكم الدعاء


العملاق يا استاذنا هو من فى غنى عن معلوماتنا البسيطه و يكفيه ما لديه من علم الا انه يابى ان يفيد غيره بما لديه من خبره و عصاره السنين 

ايه رايك يا استاذى اشترك معاك فى العمل ده عشان اخد معاك الاجر و الثواب
لو وافقت تمنجنى الشرف ده انا ممكن اعمل ملف اكسل و اظبطه و اكتب فيه الاعمال اللازمه للتركيب فى الموقع و حضرتك تكتب معدلات انجاز العمل من واقع خبرتك

ايه راى استاذنا الجليل 
نتوكل على الله و نقول بسم الله الهادى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتما الجنة


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> جزيتما الجنة


و اياك و السامعين و الجميع باذن الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> و اياك و السامعين و الجميع باذن الله


 يا ريس في شي محيرني بتكون موجود وبتشارك, واسمك ما بيظهر في قائمة الموجودين؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> يا ريس في شي محيرني بتكون موجود وبتشارك, واسمك ما بيظهر في قائمة الموجودين؟؟؟؟


انا عامل انفيزبل يا باشا فى اعدادات لوحه التحكم


----------



## محب الحرمين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته المهندس العظيم استاذنا م صبري لك كل الاحترام والتقدير كنت احب انوه ان موضوع تقدير الوقت ده مظبوط جدا بس في عوامل تانية بتتدخل في انجاز العمل زي مكان المخازن ولو السليف مثلا طلعت مش مظبوطة ولو في نص ركبة مثلا ومخارج التغذية والصرف خرجت براها فدي بعض الامور ممكن تعطل العامل طبعا انا مش مع العامل في التماس اعذار بس كلام حضرتك لو كل الامور متوفرة بيكون مليون في المية مظبوط يعني مثلا لو واحد صنايعي سباك هيعمل تاثيث لصرف حمام ارتفاع الدور بيفرق لانه معاه هترتفع السقالة لو السقف هولو كور طبعا هيفرق وكمان في اختبار ضغط المياه لو مكان خزان المياه بعيد ومساحة المبني كبيرة اكيد هيفرق ولك مني خالص التقدير والتحية


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته المهندس العظيم استاذنا م صبري لك كل الاحترام والتقدير كنت احب انوه ان موضوع تقدير الوقت ده مظبوط جدا بس في عوامل تانية بتتدخل في انجاز العمل زي مكان المخازن ولو السليف مثلا طلعت مش مظبوطة ولو في نص ركبة مثلا ومخارج التغذية والصرف خرجت براها فدي بعض الامور ممكن تعطل العامل طبعا انا مش مع العامل في التماس اعذار بس كلام حضرتك لو كل الامور متوفرة بيكون مليون في المية مظبوط يعني مثلا لو واحد صنايعي سباك هيعمل تاثيث لصرف حمام ارتفاع الدور بيفرق لانه معاه هترتفع السقالة لو السقف هولو كور طبعا هيفرق وكمان في اختبار ضغط المياه لو مكان خزان المياه بعيد ومساحة المبني كبيرة اكيد هيفرق ولك مني خالص التقدير والتحية


كلامك مظبوط يا اخ محب بس خلينا ندرس الحاله على الوضع ال Ideal و اكيد باحساس المهندس كل واحد حيقدر يقدر الوقت الاضافى اللازم لانجاز العمل على حسب الحاله عنده فى موقعه بس على الاقل يبقى عندنا قيمه اوليه للتخمين


----------



## محب الحرمين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

انا معاكم


----------



## sas_kik (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بصراحة أعجبني الموضوع وعندي بعض الأسئلة لأنني كثيرا ما أرى فوارق 
فما هي المسافات المثلى لكل من

المرحاض الافرنجي
خوض الوجه عادى ابو رجل 
حوض الحمام البانيو 

ولو امكن رسمة توضيحية

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
​


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

sas_kik قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بصراحة أعجبني الموضوع وعندي بعض الأسئلة لأنني كثيرا ما أرى فوارق
> فما هي المسافات المثلى لكل من
> ...


لو بصيت فى كود الصحى هتلاقيه مديلك رسم اسكتش لاقل ابعاد مسموح بيها بين الاجهزه الصحيه و بعضها و بينها و بين الجدار و هكذا 
بس الموضوع ده لمعدلات الانجاز فيا ريت لو ليك تساؤلات تانى تعملها ف موضوع جديد و باذن الله هتلاقى اجابات لكل اللى انت عاوزه


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2010)

sas_kik قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بصراحة أعجبني الموضوع وعندي بعض الأسئلة لأنني كثيرا ما أرى فوارق
> فما هي المسافات المثلى لكل من
> ...


و عموما خد يا باشا 
ده كود السباكه 2009
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147844.html
شوف صفحه 43 و 44


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله ياحبيب قلبي زانيتي - أخجلتني و الله 
أنا تشرفني مشاركتك وأعتز بذلك 
و انا عارف و متأكد من أنك تفوقني بكثير
فاعتمدنا على الله 
و الدعوة مفتوحة بعد إذن حضرتك لكل من لديه معلومة وستكون الثمرة أكثر من ناضجة برعايتك لها
و اسمح لي أن أضع اسم الجهاز باللغة الانجليزية و المرادف المقترح باللغة العربية وبعدين نبقي نشرح سبب التسمية في قل ولا تقل بإذن الله 
وانا لللأسف المرادفات العربية المتداولة في السوق غير معلومة لي بالكامل ، فلم يسبق لي العمل في الصحي قبل قدومي الي هنا ، فأرجو ان يحالفني التوفيق في التسمية و عند عمل الجداول كما تفضلت نذكر الاسم باللغة الإنجليزية و اختصاره و المرادف اللغوي العربي سواء المتداول في جداول الكميات أو المقترحة ، و المرادف في لغة اهل الصنعة ، تيسيرا للزملاء الجدد ، و تأكيدا لمعلومات الخبراء و تسجيلا لها .
و الله الموفق


----------



## alaa_84 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقكم ويصلح أحوالكم


----------



## zanitty (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أكرمك الله ياحبيب قلبي زانيتي - أخجلتني و الله
> أنا تشرفني مشاركتك وأعتز بذلك
> و انا عارف و متأكد من أنك تفوقني بكثير
> فاعتمدنا على الله
> ...



مهندس صبرى المحترم 
شوف ده كده و قل لى رايك 
الخطوات دى انا باذن الله ناوى اعمل موضوع جديد و اتكلم عن كل خطوه بالتفصيل مع الشرح و كل خطوه احط مستلزماتها 
يعنى لو بنتكلم على كراسى مثلا احط الكتالوجات بتاعتها و الموردين و ارقامهم بحيث ان ف نهايه الموضوع يبقى الموضوع ده عباره عن مرجع لاعمال الصرف
عاوز راي حضرتك و توجيهاتك بالتعديل و كمان اقتراحات الاخوه الزملاء

http://www.mediafire.com/?46z54kg12b198z1

عاوز اعمل حاجه شبه الموضوع ده كده

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129622.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ، اقترح شكل الجدول يكون في صف العناوين كالآتي :
ITEM DESCRIPTION / ACCESSORIES / TIME OF INSTALLATION / No OF LABOURES / S R RATE PER HOUR / المرادف العربي / المرادف السوقي

من الشمال لليمين 
تحت وصف الجهاز سنكتب ملحقاته : 
أنا آسف ، طلبت من قبل من ادارة الملتقي اضافة خاصية انشاء جدول ضمن النتقال للوضع المتطور لكن ؟؟؟؟ 
على كل ، هذا مثال لما كنت قد رتبته في جدول حصر :

 ( EASTERN WATER CLOSET (EWC 
a) FLUSH VALVE OR FLUSH TANK
b ) ADAPTOR
c) ANGLE VALVE 
d( PERINAL SPRAY OR SHATTAF
e( PAPER DISPENSER 

B WESTERN WATER CLOSET (W W Ca
a) FLUSH VALVE OR FLUSH TANK
b ) ADAPTOR
c) ANGLE VALVE 
d( PERINAL SPRAY OR SHATTAF
e( PAPER DISPENSER 
f( ECCNTRIC ADAPTOR WITH LIQUID RUBBER ​و هذه هي أعمدة الجدول الأول و الثاني 
و في باقي الأعمدة نكتب البيانات السابق ذكرها فقط امام الجهاز لأن وقت التركيب يشمل تركيب هذه الملحقات ايضا فيما عدا السيراميك 
اتمني يكون الجدول وافي بالغرض
و نستعين بالله و نبدأ غدا ان شاء الله​​


----------



## zanitty (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> item description/ accessories time of installation / nooflaboures / s r rate per hour / المرادف العربي / المرادف السوقي


علم و جارى التنفيث


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك و يمتعك بالصحة و السعادة و استجابة الدعاء.
ونسأله الهمة من أهل القمة


----------



## 1991 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ELECTRIC WATER HEATER :
a EWH BASE / HANGER
b( E W H PIPING WORK
c( WIRING CONNECTION 

d( ANGLE VALVES AND SAFTY NONRETURN VALVE

آسف الكتابة موش عايزة تظبت معايا 
خلوني اظبط الجدول و اشوف زميل يضعه على رابط كفايل مرفق و بعدين ندخل البيانات عليه​


----------



## nofal (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (2 فبراير 2014)

نتوكل على الله و نقول بسم الله الهادى​

​


----------



## eng_amrhashem (2 فبراير 2014)

يا سلام يا أستاذنا لو تُكمل هذا الموضوع فى كل الأعمال الميكانيكية .. نكن لك من الشاكرين


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## وليم شكسبير (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا دكتونا العزيز صبري سعيد 

تشرفة بك و بعلمك و بقدرك فنسأل الله ان يوفقك اينما حللة و أينما كنت 

موضوع جدا رائع و هو مفيد للغاية في تقدير ( وليس حساب ) التكاليف اثناء دراسة مشروع للخروج بجدول كميات مسعر وفقاً لعطاء العامل و مقدار الانجاز خلال المدة الزمنية 

شكرا مجددا لك و مووضع يستحق الاشادة فعلا 

تقبل مروري


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------

